# Gill Waterproof Jacket - Free!!!



## snapper_37 (2 Nov 2008)

Ok, it's a cracking jacket BUT there is a tiny nick (about 3mm) on the back.

Size Large. Red with hi-viz. Big rear pocket and chest pocket.

A piece of tape will do the job easily. Everything else is 100% top.

Just pay for the postage of £3 and it's yours.

Here's a pic. First to reply will get.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g164/c-dale/P1010499.jpg


----------



## aserota (2 Nov 2008)

ill take it!

whats ur paypal


----------



## snapper_37 (2 Nov 2008)

Will pm you mate


----------

